# Electric Blue Crayfish, too big to get out?



## ToMoBoBo (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm just wondering, I don't know a whole lot about these guys, but I have one and he was really small when we got it. We have a hallow plastic rock decoration in the tank that's got a few really small holes at the top that I'm positive he can't fit into or out of now, but there was one more he could fit into near the bottom of the rock.

Well, I hadn't seen him in about a week, and I was getting concerned that he had died, so I took my little LED flashlight and shown down into the rock, and thankfully he was alive and moving, blue as ever. But now my concern is that since the last time he's crawled in there, he's gotten too big to get out. I'm wondering if there's any legitimacy to my concern. Can he squeeze out if he really needs to?

If he's too big, I guess I could carve the opening bigger so he can get out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

ToMoBoBo said:


> I'm just wondering, I don't know a whole lot about these guys, but I have one and he was really small when we got it. We have a hallow plastic rock decoration in the tank that's got a few really small holes at the top that I'm positive he can't fit into or out of now, but there was one more he could fit into near the bottom of the rock.
> 
> Well, I hadn't seen him in about a week, and I was getting concerned that he had died, so I took my little LED flashlight and shown down into the rock, and thankfully he was alive and moving, blue as ever. But now my concern is that since the last time he's crawled in there, he's gotten too big to get out. I'm wondering if there's any legitimacy to my concern. Can he squeeze out if he really needs to?
> 
> If he's too big, I guess I could carve the opening bigger so he can get out. Let me know what you think.


fill the last whole a bit if you concerned, don't make it bigger..

silicon?


----------



## ToMoBoBo (Feb 21, 2009)

No, see the crayfish is already in the rock, and I don't think he can get out.

Here's a picture of the rock I have. This isn't mine, just so happened the little picture gallery at the top of this page had one in it.. Haha.

http://www.fishtanks.net/aquariums/photos/dd873ca1b958aa9a2c920d47a4fdbe39_full.jpg


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If it were me (and it's not!) I'd do whatever I had to do to get him out if he doesn't come out in the next few days.
How long can crayfish go without food?? I really don't know anything about them other than as a kid I'd catch them in my local creek.


----------



## ToMoBoBo (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I ended up taking out the rock to cut it open, and the little guy climbed out of the hole. It was a tight squeeze but he made it out. So I set the rock back in there thinking maybe he'd learned his lesson, but not 2 minutes after I set it back where I wanted it, he climbed into a different hole.. So whatever, I guess he likes it in there, I'll just have to find a way to make sure he gets enough food.


----------

